# Pinenuts



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

A friend of my wifes gave her some pinenuts the other day, would not say where she found them. Anybody know where, and if you need a permit?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Found this link Dunkem..

http://www.zionadventures.com/ZBlog/nat ... hern-utah/

It mentions what may be required and what to look for. I love those tender little morsels.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take a drive out to the southwest desert and Indian Peaks Wildlife area. There are pine nuts and pine nut hunters all over the place down there. Take your binoculars too since there are some great bull elk and deer down there too.


----------

